# Help - no heating



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Our gas system seems to have let us down!!. Sitting here comfortably living in our Winnebago Brave and realised cold air was coming from all the vents. Looked up and the pilot light was showing amber. Our sensors are showing our tank is full (which I'm pretty sure it isn't). Anyway turned it all off and now we have no heating or hot water. Any ideas please? We're complete novices at this, and guess we really need it checked by a specialist, but we are living in it, with 2 dogs and a cat. We're at Cambridge at the moment and due to move to Hatfield for a couple of days tomorrow.

Any advice, assistance, help gratefully received


Thanks D.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Suspect the pilot light is not actually heating the sensor enough to keep it going.
A common occurrence. Can happen when the wind direction is just wrong.
The end solution is to have the pilot light jet cleaned.
If you can get hold of a calor gas "pricker" and you can reach the pilot light, then you may be able to improve it yourself but otherwise either hope the wind direction changes or you need an engineer with a pricker!
The pilot light should be blue when working right.
Patrick


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Patrick, its something to bear in mind for the future - we found another sensor on the tank and it showed it empty. Luckily for us we're on a site that bunkers LPG and it was easy for us to move over to the refilling tank and that has sorted us out!. I asked the warden here and he said it is quite normal to smell gas when you are running out, and I'd been complaining all day the smell was getting stronger. We are gratefull for your tip though, just wondered though where we might see the pilot light? Not noticed it yet. Suppose this is the problem with buying privately and the person you bought from doesn't know. ALL A LEARNING CURVE!


----------

